# stainless steel skin!?



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

not sure were to put this so i put it here.
it seems pretty cool except the mounting part.
he started out so im sure not many people have it if any.
http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/3448714661.html


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

So it just goes over the rusted metal? Not really structural but maybe a nice alternative to redoing a swiss cheese moldboard.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i saw those on craigslist


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

What holds it on?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

sounds like a band aid


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i think it just sticks on. it wouldnt be bad if you took the old skin off then put this on.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

yes that would be nice cut the old one off and weld that on it would be a nice clean looking job


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

Been doing this for years with just regular steel, I have some old posts with pics on here from reskining plows. the correct way is to just cut off the old rusted skin, clean up the supports and weld on the new skin. I have welded a new skin over the old skin if the customer wants to do it cheaper but i strongly discourage doing this. So if they don't weld or bolt the new skin on does that mean they use epoxy to put it on over the old rusty blade? I cannot see it being held on there to long if that is the case


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you buy prefab skins with the curve rolled in? My boss is shot right above the cutting edge


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

any pics or more info A,M.???
im also interested in if you get it pre curved as well??


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

If it just goes over the surface, it will actually ACCELERATE the degradation, because it will trap moisture+salt in between the two skins.


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

alldayrj;1527774 said:


> Do you buy prefab skins with the curve rolled in? My boss is shot right above the cutting edge


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133858

Here is a thread from earlier in the year. I make the skins myself I either roll them or brake bend them. I even burn new supports on the CNC plasma table to replace any broken or bent ones. I even make skins for anyone who wants to buy them and do it themselfs


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonv;1527919 said:


> If it just goes over the surface, it will actually ACCELERATE the degradation, because it will trap moisture+salt in between the two skins.


yes....... no point to this post. just want to strongly agree....

although, if you were to weld the edges and any rusted holes sealed?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats a much better way to do it then go over the old one


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

birddseedd;1528704 said:


> yes....... no point to this post. just want to strongly agree....
> 
> although, if you were to weld the edges and any rusted holes sealed?


not unless you get the welds checked,,,so theres still no point in welding to to old skin. and how you gunna get all the moisture out from the old skin?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1528800 said:


> not unless you get the welds checked,,,so theres still no point in welding to to old skin. and how you gunna get all the moisture out from the old skin?


as in pressure checked?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

birddseedd;1528814 said:


> as in pressure checked?


thats one test,,,theres more that would be needed as well


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1528822 said:


> thats one test,,,theres more that would be needed as well


i think it would be more useful to just cut out the rusted parts and weld in new patches.

or dont buy a rusted threw plow to begin with. i never would. if they dont maintain the mold board i doubte they maintained anything else on it.

just my opinion


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Lets put it this way; of the two older meyer blades I have, BOTH rusted through, and specifically, they rusted from the inside of the ribs outward. The ribs on those blades form supposedly sealed compartments. My new Arctic plow has no sealed compartments on it AT ALL.

I believe that any time you have something that is sealed, you are going to trap some kind of contaminant inside it and eventually have problems because of it.

I suggest that you can patch the steel skin until it can be patched no more. After that, the only solution is to cut it off and replace it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonv;1528851 said:


> Lets put it this way; of the two older meyer blades I have, BOTH rusted through, and specifically, they rusted from the inside of the ribs outward. The ribs on those blades form supposedly sealed compartments. My new Arctic plow has no sealed compartments on it AT ALL.
> 
> I believe that any time you have something that is sealed, you are going to trap some kind of contaminant inside it and eventually have problems because of it.
> 
> I suggest that you can patch the steel skin until it can be patched no more. After that, the only solution is to cut it off and replace it.


i defiantly agree. you can get covers, plastic or stainless, but its going to always be temporary. with the guy above making the mold board already rolled, it would only take a couple hours to cut off and weld in a new mold board. defiantly the best way to go.

i wonder if he can do them in stainless?!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, not trying to start a pi$$ing match here but....if your plow has gotten to the point of rotting out, shouldn't you have made enough money with it that you should be able to afford a new one? just a thought.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea that is true. Im not the owner of this company or have anything to do with it. I just saw the ad on craigslist and figured its a interesting topic.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

That depends on the cost of repair. what is more profitable, spend time and money repairing your current plow. or buy a new one.

if the time and cost of repair is (also taking into concideration when the next repair will be) is a good amount less than a new plow. it would be worth it.

on the other hand. if its going to take enough time and cost that you are going to pay near the cost of a replacement plow, or chances are you are going to have more problems in the near future adding to the cost of the current plow, a replacement would be in order.



or in my case ur poor as dirt so you make due...


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

peteo1;1528905 said:


> Ok, not trying to start a pi$$ing match here but....if your plow has gotten to the point of rotting out, shouldn't you have made enough money with it that you should be able to afford a new one? just a thought.


This thread is NOT in the "commercial" section. Not everybody PROFITS from their snow plow. For some, its a sink hole for money.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonv;1528977 said:


> This thread is NOT in the "commercial" section. Not everybody PROFITS from their snow plow. For some, its a sink hole for money.


like a boat.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Any ideas as to who Jason?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

dieselss;1528983 said:


> Any ideas as to who Jason?


How about just about anybody who starts threads in the non-commercial section?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lmao..... Wait I don't get it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

my uncle used to make money plowing. he did my drives before i got a bigger truck. then he got his job back and only uses his plow for his own drive. his plow is rusting into nothing.


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

birddseedd;1528857 said:


> i defiantly agree. you can get covers, plastic or stainless, but its going to always be temporary. with the guy above making the mold board already rolled, it would only take a couple hours to cut off and weld in a new mold board. defiantly the best way to go.
> 
> i wonder if he can do them in stainless?!


Yes I can do them in stainless too, but it will be expensive. Not only is a cover a band aid in my book but it also adds more weight to your plow so your pump is now lifting a heavier plow and your truck is carrying extra weight while driving with it on.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

A.M.Canfora;1529032 said:


> Yes I can do them in stainless too, but it will be expensive. Not only is a cover a band aid in my book but it also adds more weight to your plow so your pump is now lifting a heavier plow and your truck is carrying extra weight while driving with it on.


im courious what the price difference is between a mold board of steel and one of stainless. (i have a project in mind, will be a year or two down teh line, but might be a very very good idea)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Call a steel supply place and ax. Then you'll have the numbers right in front of you


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1529049 said:


> Call a steel supply place and ax. Then you'll have the numbers right in front of you


i jsut did. see my last post.


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

birddseedd;1529038 said:


> im courious what the price difference is between a mold board of steel and one of stainless. (i have a project in mind, will be a year or two down teh line, but might be a very very good idea)


bird it depends on the size of the piece you would like. if you want pm me the size and what your looking for and I can give you a pretty good idea of how much it will cost,


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok guys i said i didnt know where to place this thread, i guessed and i guessed wrong lol. Lets not start a war as i only thought it was be something different then the usual.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

durafish;1529088 said:


> Ok guys i said i didnt know where to place this thread, i guessed and i guessed wrong lol. Lets not start a war as i only thought it was be something different then the usual.


I see this more as intellectual discussion. Nobody here is bashing you!

As far as birddseedd vs dieselss... lover's quarrel ;-)


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jasonv;1529109 said:


> I see this more as intellectual discussion. Nobody here is bashing you!


We could continue our conversation about sound waves affecting the CNS as well as the parts of the pericardium. :waving:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Easy there Jason.......not funny lol. You quarrel just as much


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1529159 said:


> Easy there Jason.......not funny lol. You quarrel just as much


feels warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

I had my plow Tranformed by the Plow Armor team! They did a phenominal job the front was treated with a rust inhibitor to prevent any more rusting and the edges are sealed so no moistuer is traped or slat cant get in between it then they offer two ways of mounting it one is the drill free option which are brackests that mount to factory holes on the rib and are very strong and the other is by mechanicaly fastening it by drilling and bolting it with all stainless steel hardware by the time they are done the 15-20min install the plow has a better chance of failing off your truck than the skin falling off your plow! they installed a cool stainless steel cap for the top and gave me a plow armor winter hat, it is super strong and it came out great! i saved alot of time and money going this route and it looks like a new 6 thousand dollar plow that i was gonna throw out the day before, ill post pics soon


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes pleade post pics. Also what did you psy


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes please post pics. Also what did you pay.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

you realize when they sealed the piece they sealed in mosture right?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

birddseedd;1529591 said:


> you realize when they sealed the piece they sealed in mosture right?


Were you there?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

You realize when you spell mosture its really spelt moisture right? Lol im just busting you, dont take offense. But yea that is true depending on the price and type of quality i guess it cant be too bad to get a few more years outa a plow.


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Plow Armor saved my winter!!*

I paid $395 for everthing that included install,hardware, brackets top stainless steel cap and the free hat I thought it was worth every penny considering all the holes and patchwork i was looking at between time/material and labor welding and thats not even getting into sanding scraping and painting over big ugly patches all weekend long or trying to hunt down and pick up another plow! I saved my plow and my weekend! in a 1/2 hour and it looks amazing


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh wow thats not bad. I wonder if they would weld a skin on over the ribs if i take the old mold boatd off. Do they do anything to back?


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

*plow armor*

thanks for the spelling lesson lol what can i say i failed english and everything elsefor that matter! yeah i was there in the shop and saw the whole install


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

no I cleaned up the back myself the day before but im sure they would


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I like it. What gauge is the cover? I feel like if the plow functions are solid and it buys you a year or two and look professional its so worth it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

alldayrj;1529601 said:


> Were you there?


the unflat piece of metal against a flat piece of metal. something has to fill the space. that somethign is air. there is water in air.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Brilliant. Did your program deduce that for you? Quit crapping up another thread. He said they coated the old moldboard. Debate over.


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

*plow armor*

no I cleaned up the back myself the day before but im sure they would


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

they treated all the existing rust and prepped it pretty good with a anti-rusting agent besides by the time it gets any worse to the point i need to worry about it ill nedd a new truck by then lol and it wont be the plow im worried about but for now it looks sexy and the snow isnt goin thru my plow


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

well.... its better than nothing. i caint say i wouldnt do it if i needed. you all know my story. but i agree with others, its a bandaid. nothing can have the performance of a new mold board.

but. if it fixes your problem for what you can afford its a fix. i for one couldnt blame you.


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

hear are the before and afters of the plow armor transformation


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

are you taking steps to protect the ribs and structural components?


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

they only thing i did was clean and paint the back with black rustolem other than that im not to worried about it


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Immaculate. Are they only in RI?


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

there out of new hampshire but they do ship them out and preform local installs heres there number ask for chris he was a pleasure to work with I think he is the owner 1-603-974-1645


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

mike64;1529679 said:


> they only thing i did was clean and paint the back with black rustolem other than that im not to worried about it


be sure you keep the ribs and angle iron good and clean


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

Listen the freakin angel iron is fine its a snowplow i use it and abuse it im not gonna eat off of it!!!! Are you kiddin me???????


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

mike64;1529697 said:


> Listen the freakin angel iron is fine its a snowplow i use it and abuse it im not gonna eat off of it!!!! Are you kiddin me???????


Seriously. When was the last time a plow failed because the angle iron was rusty? I havent touched my plows PAINT in 10 years. You can do it to make it pretty or because you're unemployed and have lots of free time but its no necessity


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

mike64;1529697 said:


> Listen the freakin angel iron is fine its a snowplow i use it and abuse it im not gonna eat off of it!!!! Are you kiddin me???????


i dont eat off of my equipment, but it does pay for the table my family eats off of. i take care of my equipment. so itl take care of me. that piece of angle iron goes out, your entire plow goes out. and from the pic you showed it looked pretty rusty


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Go paint the bottom of your cutting edge so it doesnt rust away


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

alldayrj;1529737 said:


> Go paint the bottom of your cutting edge so it doesnt rust away


ill be painting the back of it where it meets metal, since that part rusts and casues more rust of hte mold board.

but i do get the sarcasm


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

jasonv;1528977 said:


> This thread is NOT in the "commercial" section. Not everybody PROFITS from their snow plow. For some, its a sink hole for money.


Considering everyone that has replied to this thread is a "COMMERCIAL" plower, I thought the question was relavent.


----------



## Plowking81 (Dec 5, 2012)

I stoped in at plow armor to see what they were all about and I have to say I was more than impressed with this revolutionary product! Every season I dred painting my plow year after year so I looked into buying a stainless steel plow after experiencing a bad case of sticker shock I saw the plow armor flyer and thought I would give it a try and I'm glad I did! I save tons of money and got my plow looking just like the fancy x blade if not better for a fraction of the price, and had it installed in 20 minutes! I'll recommend this product to anyone because it's a no brainier for any one in the business!!!


----------



## mike64 (Dec 4, 2012)

*plow armor*

to birdseed... u plow to support your family..thats amazing and comendable.. but
you are far from the minority of men that work for a living to put food on their families table. this wasnt a who's "plow" is bigger match here. . Nor would I usually be offended by that comment... but just to put it out there for all of you, and any others, I also work to support my family. Its actually my greatest motivation in life. Never in my original post did I say I didnt research these guys or no nothing about plows.. My father was one of most of you for the twenty last years of his life, and this industry put food in my mouth. But to EVERYONE reading this I am by no means an un educated man Nor did I spend money that could have been put on my families table without researching what my options were in comparison to my budget. Ive noticed comments regarding, "if you are maintaing your plow business, then u should be able to offord a new plow when you need one." You know what I say to that??? Well all you millionairs that chose that route just lost what could have been your next trip to fiji I guess! Because these guys might just be regular joe shmoes with an idea. An idea I personally know Im pissed I didnt come up with (and probably some of u with the bitter comments I read!) but they had an answer for every question I threw at them. Not only an answer, because any a hole car saleman has a witty quick response.. But they made sense. And the biggest part that got me with plow armor was.. they never at any point promised me the world.. This was not going to make my plow last forever.. buying this shield for me was a temporary two maybe three season fix, as apposed to spending in the very high hundreds, ( in some cases a thousand!), to make my plow last who knos how long? So it worked for me. Look into it or dont gentleman it really wont effect me in anyway. I really just was curious to see what people would say, if anyone else on this site had made the same choice, etc.. Not out of an anxiousness of my purchase, but to be honest, pure boredom while i surfed the web this afternoon and wanted to have something to add.. where i enjoy plowing as a part time job. and to everyone else that commented, i really appreciate your feedback. i wasnt looking to start a "shield war" by any means. there is a very true and very literal bottom line here... where i openly admitted in my profile i am not in the plow business, i am a chef that has been in the restaurant intustry for going on twenty years I am quite confident that I made the smartest choice. not really looking to go back and forth for days with all this but at the same time find this website incredably interesting and extrememly educational regarding anything in the plowing industry. Give them try if u want Im glad I looked into it and found it. thanks gentleman and sorry about the rant I just went on haha just got out of work and was excited/pleased to see so many opinions. Happy and profitable season to u all.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

That looks great! What are the black things going down on the sides?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

durafish;1529820 said:


> That looks great! What are the black things going down on the sides?


i think he said those are the "end caps"


----------



## Plowking81 (Dec 5, 2012)

The black things on the side are reinforcement brackets that protect the outside edges and secure the armor on to the plow there coated with reflective paint for safety


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

the plow came out nice


----------



## Plowking81 (Dec 5, 2012)

Absouloutly! I can post some pics


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

mike64;1529779 said:


> to birdseed... thanks gentleman and sorry about the rant


please. dont be sorry. i enjoy the discussion.

about the millionair comment. chuckcles. you dont know me too well. payup <--- doesnt happen for me quite yet. you should see my jalopy of a plow. but it works.

and i think you might have missed one of my comments. i do not disagree that this is a smart decision. im jsut saying, as others did, that this is not the best performing solution. but.... however.... the best performing solution is not always the best solution or the most cost effective.

honestly i think they could do well to offer a second solution, removal of the mold board, and installation of the SS mold board. with this option you would not have the issue of wet air in between the two mold boards. obviously this would be the option for business owners with the money to invest.


----------



## StrongStorm (Dec 7, 2012)

This company is out of Plaistow? Only about an hour from there and have two 9' Fishers rusted through been considering trying to jury rig two pieces of those polyliners together but will have to keep this in mind. (Edit Scratch that Still have an old Dump Truck Liner about)


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Stopped by there today, very impressed with their presentation of their product. So much so that i bought one. I'm going to install it myself in the next day or two. I'll post all the pictures of it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it any cheaper when you just buy it and install it yourself?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

It cost me $390 with all the hardware. I bought it like this because i didnt and dont have time to bring the plow up there. Pretty straight forward installation so i can do it myself. I guess if you factor in my time and my fuel to bring it to them, i saved in my opinion. I was in the neighborhood for other business anyway. Didnt even ask if the price was diffrent.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Sounds good. Post pics when its done!


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*installed it today*

heres the before and after pics. I had sandblasted and painted the plow in October and was just gonna run it as is for the winter despite the few holes on it. then i found this to put on it, serves my purpose just fine.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

a few more


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

had to add this one


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks good. Did you install it yourself ?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

quigleysiding;1539393 said:


> Looks good. Did you install it yourself ?


Yes i did.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Plow came out good. Nice truck and pete still miss your black 97 f350 psd tho haha.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

How does it fasten where it meets the cutting edge?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

quigleysiding;1539451 said:


> How does it fasten where it meets the cutting edge?


there is a 1 inch bend on the bottom of the skin. I used a LARGE pipe wrench to trip the edge and insert the bottom in.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

wolfmobile8;1539444 said:


> Plow came out good. Nice truck and pete still miss your black 97 f350 psd tho haha.


I do. but i still have the plow. this one is it.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

any way you could get a pic of the trip edge area?? how it mounted under it....im considering this....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

wouldnt having extra metal get squished inbetween the trip edge and the blade... think like squishign a pencil in a door.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Talked to them today, 395 for an 8 footer installed.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

on their facebook it says everything must go 15% off everything.


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

if your a good enough welder you dont need to check anything that is one thing i am good at is welding i am a certified structural welder i have welder car trailers frames that get overweighted and i have yet to have a weld break but my welds were also tested years ago and have only gotten better over years. you can tell by looking at the welds if there is slag in the welds etc


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

i am a certified structural welder i have welder car trailers frames that get overweighted

You mean your not an English major? I could not tell


----------

